# Waxstiock, Where all the pictures then?



## DLGWRX02

Been looking forward to seeing some pics from the day, is there a thread somewhere that I can’t find?


----------



## RandomlySet

My video should be up tomorrow... I've got hours and hours of footage, so will be posting multiple videos over the coming days/weeks


----------



## chrisgreen

They are coming. Was too hot last night to sit in front of a computer editing them so will try again tonight.


----------



## RandomlySet

I've posted my Waxstock video on YouTube, but I'm sure the guys will be along soon to post it "officially" on here :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

Here's the highlights thread from Whizzer
http://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=407371


----------



## chrisgreen

Here are my pics. I'll start funnelling them into a thread later today as time allows:

https://flic.kr/s/aHsmfHW1AJ


----------



## Slick 77

__
https://flic.kr/p/29758855218

anyone on here? as whats the finish on it as it looks great


----------



## DLGWRX02

chrisgreen said:


> Here are my pics. I'll start funnelling them into a thread later today as time allows:
> 
> https://flic.kr/s/aHsmfHW1AJ


some great shots there, thanks for posting the link.


----------



## camerashy

Slick 77 said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/29758855218
> 
> anyone on here? as whats the finish on it as it looks great


If it's the M4 I had a chat with him and it's currently AF Illusion


----------



## camerashy

Hope there’s some pictures of the AF girls too


----------



## Soul boy 68

Fabulous motors on display, anyone know who won the top 16?


----------



## fethead

Soul boy 68 said:


> Fabulous motors on display, anyone know who won the top 16?
> 
> View attachment 54742


red xr3i cab


----------



## DLGWRX02

Thread revival from last year asking the same question. lol

looking forward to seeing some pics eventually. I've seen the ones from Coversure on Fb, Anyone with any more?


----------



## dchapman88

DLGWRX02 said:


> Thread revival from last year asking the same question. lol
> 
> looking forward to seeing some pics eventually. I've seen the ones from Coversure on Fb, Anyone with any more?


Here's some of my faves from the day...














































































































































































































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

Some awesome motors i see, but it must be an age thing, as i find myself looking more at the really clean standard looking motors and swiftly bypassing the heavily modded ones. Micks c63s is stunning!!


----------



## Puntoboy

DLGWRX02 said:


> Some awesome motors i see, but it must be an age thing, as i find myself looking more at the really clean standard looking motors and swiftly bypassing the heavily modded ones. Micks c63s is stunning!!


Different strokes for different folks. The beauty of Waxstock is the eclectic nature of the cars on show.  I like the some of the modded cars and some of the standard cars.


----------



## dchapman88

DLGWRX02 said:


> Some awesome motors i see, but it must be an age thing, as i find myself looking more at the really clean standard looking motors and swiftly bypassing the heavily modded ones. Micks c63s is stunning!!


There was a large number of modded cars this year, but there were some nice 'standard' cars too. I just didn't picture them! Haha

I'm a modded car kinda guy!

And yeah chongo's merc was pretty damn sweet!!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonjo

The San Marino M5 was a good example 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

Got sent this pic of me interviewing Alan from AMDetails.










Apparently I look drunk and he looks angry :lol:


----------



## chongo

DLGWRX02 said:


> Some awesome motors i see, but it must be an age thing, as i find myself looking more at the really clean standard looking motors and swiftly bypassing the heavily modded ones. Micks c63s is stunning!!


Cheers mate:thumb: wasn't going to enter the Arrive and shine but I thought why not it was up to mrs c as I was with the Vonixx guys:thumb:


----------



## Shiny

I've linked to the few i took in my thread here - https://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=415241


----------



## Derekh929

RandomlySet said:


> Got sent this pic of me interviewing Alan from AMDetails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I look drunk and he looks angry :lol:


Holy God, that's a scary sight was WS a 3 day event this year , I wish I had stuck to the pints and not the shots and that was without gen attending:lol:, Alan looks totally confused with it all,


----------



## scott508

Fabulous show, only managed an after shot of my haul


----------



## DLGWRX02

scott508 said:


> Fabulous show, only managed an after shot of my haul


Be nice to hear your thoughts on that foam lance, been looking at them as mines several years old and in need or replacement.


----------



## scott508

DLGWRX02 said:


> Be nice to hear your thoughts on that foam lance, been looking at them as mines several years old and in need or replacement.


I got a good walk through from EXCEL (forgot his name) about this trigger and lance. Fittings are american on both trigger and lance, but they have sourced the appropriate adapters and its a brilliant on my kranzle. That PF22 lance is nicely made, worth the premium after first go.
After chatting for a bit, i'll be shifting loads more business his way. The MF range he carries is embarrassingly good. No wonder why they put him in the corner, there wasn't a busier booth in the place


----------



## chongo

scott508 said:


> I got a good walk through from EXCEL (forgot his name) about this trigger and lance. Fittings are american on both trigger and lance, but they have sourced the appropriate adapters and its a brilliant on my kranzle. That PF22 lance is nicely made, worth the premium after first go.
> After chatting for a bit, i'll be shifting loads more business his way. The MF range he carries is embarrassingly good. No wonder why they put him in the corner, there wasn't a busier booth in the place


It was probably nick you were chatting to :thumb: he's the owner of EXCEL detailing products :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02

scott508 said:


> I got a good walk through from EXCEL (forgot his name) about this trigger and lance. Fittings are american on both trigger and lance, but they have sourced the appropriate adapters and its a brilliant on my kranzle. That PF22 lance is nicely made, worth the premium after first go.
> After chatting for a bit, i'll be shifting loads more business his way. The MF range he carries is embarrassingly good. No wonder why they put him in the corner, there wasn't a busier booth in the place


Yes I get all my Klin cloths from Nick at, also had the quick change nozzles (Karcher K series), micro fibre wash, the mini rotary pen polisher. Every time I've looked at the foam lance they're out of stock. Also contemplating the trigger handle as I hate the plastic feel of my current stock Karcher one.


----------



## Yulee

dchapman88 said:


> Here's some of my faves from the day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting the pictures of my Type r (blue FK2) :argie:


----------



## JimLethbridge

Some Cracking Pics there guys, goddam wish i'd gone!


----------

